# Наше творчество > Проза >  Ударим Смолиным по Альтову...

## overload

_За что люблю этих двоих сатириков - за точные, актуальные и - главное - короткие рассказы.
Сегодня тоже есть над чем посмеяться подобным образом.
Дабы читателю было понятно, как появилась та или иная тема, постараюсь делать эпиграфы - откуда что берётся.
Попробую..._
_Доктор Вей Шенг проколол  свою голову, лицо, руки и грудь 
2008  декоративными иглами пяти различных цветов.
Делает он это не в первый  раз. 
В 2004 году он был внесен в книгу рекордов Гиннеса, 
когда сделал себе  пирсинг на голове из 1790 иголок._
*  *  *

*Мозгуировка*
    - Здравствуйте, а где тут делают мозгуировку?
    - Это когда полмозга вырезают, что ли?
      - Ага!
    - Пройдёте прямо, там будет кабинет пирсинга, потом татуажа, затем операционная шрамирования и четвёртая дверь – Ваша.
    - Спасибо, а не знаете, там очередь большая?
    - Не знаю, но, говорят, принимают по записи. Вчера днём отметился 328-й.
    - Эх, опять школу прогуливать… А не знаете, это не больно?
    - Вам – вряд ли… И вообще, зачем Вам это, молодой человек?
    - Дык…эээ…ну это же круто! Последний писк моды! Да, и ещё, не знаете, после операции сильно будет заметно?
    - Ну, с Вашим количеством шрамов и татуировок на теле – я бы не заметил.
        - Да нее-ет, я не то имел в виду!
      - Вы имеете в виду отсутствие половины мозга? Так у Вас и целый-то  незаметен. Так что – мало что изменится. Вам – в четвёртый кабинет!

----------


## overload

_Минздрав запретит указывать в рецептах бренды лекарств.
Врачей, указывающих в рецептах патентованное название препарата, 
привлекут к административной ответственности._ 
*  *  *

*На приёме*
— Доктор, у меня вот... кашель, насморк. И нога поломана.
— Тээ-экс... садитесь (достаёт стетоскоп). Дышите. Не дышите. Нога болит?
— Очень, доктор. Ну, так что Вы можете мне сказать?
— Ну, что вам сказать... знаете, Вы больны.
— Спасибо, доктор!!! А что мне делать?
— Вам надо лечиться.
— Ещё раз спасибо! Как Вы добры! А... а чем лечиться, не подскажете?
— Я думаю, что Вам помогут таблетки.
— Оо-о!.. Да Вы настоящий маг врачебного дела, доктор!
(смущаясь): — Кхе-кхе... да что Вы. Я просто делаю свою работу. И при этом стараюсь не нарушать закона. Кстати, о Вашей ноге...
— Что, доктор?
— Вам её тоже надо лечить!
— Да что Вы говорите! Правда??? Вот это гла-а-аз... вот это специалист, сразу видно. Не то, что костолом из платной клиники. Сказал: пока не заплатишь — ты здоров. А у меня денег нет... доктор, а какие таблетки мне нужно принимать?
— Ну, это просто. Вот Вам рецепт. Видите? Я записал сюда "таблетки от температуры", "таблетки от головной боли" и "таблетки от насморка".
— А таблетки от ноги, доктор?
— От ноги вот Вам другой рецепт. Видите — написано: "таблетки от ноги"? Покажете аптекарю, он подберёт нужные.
— Спасибо, доктор! Вы меня здорово выручили. Если бы не Вы... Ну, я пошёл в аптеку?
— Конечно, идите. Аптека - вон там, за углом. И не забудьте передать аптекарю, что этот шлемазл должен мне уже за двенадцать пациентов... всего доброго, молодой человек!

----------


## PAN

Давай ишшо... :Mebiro 01: ..........))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Хлорка

Здорово!!!Очень точно, с тонким  саркастическим цинизмом, но очень здорово!!! А еще будет???

----------


## overload

*Хлорка*, 
Обязательно!
Малёха погодя.

----------


## татуся

Ждём продолжения  с нетерпением... :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

